# over 70 car insurance



## dilewis (Jan 13, 2016)

can anybody advise me please

i had hoped to come to Cyprus later this year on a permanent basis but I am being advised that as I am over 70 (73 in fact) that I will not be able to get car insurance in Cyprus even though I have more than 50 years of accident free driving and totally clean licence
if this is right would
my wife who is 67 also has a clean licence and accident free history has driven as a named driver on my UK policies for 40+ years, would she be able to take out insurance and name me as driver


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

we have got 2 cars insured. it is any driver but aged 25-70. as husband is 67 dont know what will happen in 3 years time. 
There must be some insurers that will cover over 70's. See lots of older cypriot men driving here. have farmer near us and know hes mid 80's and drives around in assorted old trucks and tractors


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I am quite sure that all the 70+ years friends we have are not driving without insurance! Bring your proof of no claims and a copy of policy might be useful. Get quotes from Abbeygate, Pacific, Gan Direct. All are easily accessibly or can be phoned.

Pete


----------



## dilewis (Jan 13, 2016)

abbygate have given us a quote thanks for your reply


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

I was just going to say try Abbeygate. My husband is 72 and is insured through them with no problems.


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

nemo1843 said:


> I was just going to say try Abbeygate. My husband is 72 and is insured through them with no problems.




Is it possible to have husband as a named driver at over 70 and still have any driver 25-70?? have 3 sons who use our cars when they visit and sure you couldnt have 4 named drivers

would be simpler to have policy in name of the over 70 with any driver but the no claims is in my name


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

Another thing is with sons UK insurance policys they are covered 3rd party to drive other cars. But not sure if would cover in cyprus. policies do cover european cover for own cars for certain amount of time


----------



## jarnot1 (Nov 19, 2012)

My husband is 82 and our car insurance in his name is with Atlantic.


----------

